# 2000 Altima GXE- poor reception



## muti73 (Aug 8, 2004)

Unfortunately the radio reception is really poor in this car. The antenna seems to be in the rear windshield. Is there some way to disconnect that and install another external antenna which would mount on the front or trunk hood? Are there different kinds of antenna that are better? Can someone do this on their own, or do you have to be particularly mechanically inclined? 

Also, there is a strange interference sometimes in the radio reception when I turn on the turning signals. As the light clicks on and off, there is a clicking sound emitted from the speakers. Any thoughts what this is due to and how to resolve it? 

Thanks in advance.

Muti


----------

